# Vent for boiler question



## infernoscurse (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello,

We had a contractor come and replace the shingles on our roof, this was some months ago, recently i went to the attic and noticed this vent pipe is no longer attached as it used to be so i was suspecting it was them while they were doing their work.

I Have added pictures here:


http://imgur.com/a/eMaiGP0


i tried to pull the pipe up to try to connect it to no avail and im scared of disconnecting it at some other point, do I need to hire someone to connect or is there some easy fix like a simple connecter or clamp i can place inbetween the 2 pipes as seen on the pic?

Any help would be great


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

The simple fact that you are asking a bunch of professionals should tell you that you need to hire someone. You are risking the life of you and your family with deadly carbon monoxide. Stop being a cheapskate and hire a local pro!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> The simple fact that you are asking a bunch of professionals should tell you that you need to hire someone. You are risking the life of you and your family with deadly carbon monoxide. Stop being a cheapskate and hire a local pro!!!


Depends on how much he loves his family or how much life insurance he has on them. Dark, yes. But, the times we live in. Or I’ve been watching too many forensic files lately.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey a little carbon monoxide helps you sleep at night. 

Recommend you get your affairs in order. Or you could always hire an insured professional.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

flex tape. and its waterproof


----------

